

Webhook, a static site generator with a CMS - snide
http://www.webhook.com
Hey all. I&#x27;m just finishing my static site generator that comes with a built-in, drag and droppable CMS. I asked for some feedback a couple weeks ago in the &quot;Help Me Out&quot; posts and ended up making a proper intro video for it as well as releasing our documentation.<p>I&#x27;m taking the product to Kickstarter to drum up my first month of sales and keep the project completely bootstrapped. It&#x27;s going pretty well after one day and figured the HN crowd might be interested. I think we&#x27;ve come up with a pretty novel way to bridge the gap between a full CMS and the ease of use of static site generators. Really impressed with firebase as a realtime data store.<p>I&#x27;m also happy to answer any questions about launching something like this on Kickstarter if anyone has any questions for their own projects. Outside of the funding, we mainly did it to have a rough idea of how much infrastructure to build for our first few months.<p>As to the domain, which I&#x27;m sure people will have questions about... we originally had some ideas for incorporating a bunch of webhooks into the CMS that would generate auto-deploys based upon actions from other services. It didn&#x27;t make it into our v1, but the plans are still there.<p>It&#x27;s a fully hosted solution at the moment, but we&#x27;re going to try to open up the production server for self-hosters later in the year.
======
snide
Hey all. I asked for some help on the Help Me Out post a couple weeks ago and
thought I'd post a proper "Show HN" post. I ended up redoing the video and
decided to launch the project on Kickstarter. It's going pretty well for a new
project and we're pretty excited about the launch.

If anyone here is interested in launching on Kickstarter as a means to staying
bootstrapped I'm happy to answer questions about how the process works and how
we prepped.

